# Asking price for 2004 TCR Comp 1???



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

Frame is in immaculate condition...some minor scrapes on the crankset. About 2K miles. Ultegra 9-speed shifters, Ultegra brakes and front derailleur, Dura-Ace rear derailleur, Velomax Ascent II wheelset (upgrade from stock Mavic Ksyrium Elites), Selle San Marco Arrowhead Aspide Ti saddle (upgrade from stock saddle), Dura-Ace 12-25 cassette (upgrade from Ultegra 11-23), FSA carbon crankset, no pedals included. What do you all think would be a reasonable selling price?


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

I sold a mint condition 04 TCR1 for $1500 a few months ago...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Sold mine for $1,800.00. Ouch.


----------



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

*TCR04 4sale.*

Wanna sell mine-TCR 04 size M (incl. h/set) +thompson elite seat post+fizik arione lampre saddle+look cx6 pedals.Going for $800 neg.
Got loads of stuff to clear.email me!


----------

